

The Frog That Learned to Fly - zeynel1
http://www.ru.nl/hfml/research/levitation/diamagnetic/#Whydoesthefrogfly

======
JoachimSchipper
Note: this is earlier research by Geim, one of two people to be awarded the
Nobel prize in physics today.

